# Pork butt stalled at 155??



## Sccrbrg (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum but have been lurking for a bit.

Second smoke and I decided to try some pulled pork. I've had 2 five pounders going for about 7 hours and I seem to be stalled at 155. I want to to foil but don' want to do it too soon. However, I've been at 155-158 for over an hour. 

I thought the stall would be more 160-165, but maybe it' different. Trying to figure out if it's time to foil?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 29, 2018)

Your in the stall. Foil away if you want to. Every piece of meat is different. Put some apple juice or liquid of your choice in that foil before you seal it up.

Scott


----------



## jbellard (Apr 29, 2018)

If you are good with the bark you have now and/or you are on a timeline, wrap ‘em. Or turn up the heat. Or wrap and turn up the heat. Depends on what your needs are. 
Good luck. 
Did 6 butts at a bbq competition this weekend and two butts-about the same weight, right next to each other ran at different temps. One was at 165, the other at 150. Stayed like that for a long time. Slower one caught up and finished only a little behind the other. 
Have fun with it is the point.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2018)

I usually foil at about 165°, but the lowest Stall I ever had was 147°.
If you think you got enough smoke on her, go ahead and foil. 
No set time to do it, but once you foil, the smoking is over.

Bear


----------



## Sccrbrg (Apr 29, 2018)

Awesome, thanks everyone! I put the foil on, Will see how it goes from here!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 29, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> I usually foil at about 165°, but the lowest Stall I ever had was 147°.
> If you think you got enough smoke on her, go ahead and foil.
> No set time to do it, but once you foil, the smoking is over.
> 
> Bear


Yup. What Bear said. I expect em about 160.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 29, 2018)

I've seen the stall at different temps. I wrap when I notice the stall. We're not into a heavy bark.

Chris.


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 29, 2018)

A lot of good advice above - nothing to add about foiling or not as they covered it.  

I do agree that stalls can happen all over the place on temps...I have had them in the upper 140's through about 165F.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2018)

I smoke my butts at 270-280, at that temp you rarely get a stall & they get done much quicker.
They are just as tender & juicy as 225.
Al


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 30, 2018)

Stalls will drive you insane if you like low temp smokes. I've seen stalls in the 140s, 150s, 160s, then second and third stalls in the 170s, 180s, and 190s. That's why I do my pork butts overnight at 225-250F. I'll put them on the smoker between 6-8 PM, then go to sleep around 10 PM. I'll check the Maverick when I get up during the night to walk into the "other room," but go right back to sleep. In the morning, when I get up around 6-7 AM, the butts are usually around 175-180 IT. I crank up the heat and finish them in 3-5 hours. What stalls? Easiest smokes I do.

I've also stopped using my meat probe. With experience you know how long something will take. Now all I use is an instant/fast read therm to check meat temps.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 30, 2018)

Great advice by noboundaries


----------

